

'We are all disempowered slaves locked to a giant machine screen' - Adam Curtis - JonnieCache
http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/2011/may/06/adam-curtis-computers-documentary

======
evangineer
tl;dr

The legendary British documentary maker Adam Curtis has a new series coming
out called All Watched Over By Machines Of Loving Grace whose thesis is that
computers have detrimentally reshaped our view of what society is and our role
in it.

~~~
drallison
Adam Curtis may be right. Note the "tl;dr" by evangineer which suggests that
at least one reader did not have the attention span to read the short article.
Of course, it is not a given that comment is due to a computer reshaped view
of reality, but that's my working null-hypothesis. (cf. recent xkcd panel
(#892) and the TX BOE statements on evolution)

